# Accomadation



## steve ritchie (Nov 8, 2008)

We are coming to chiang mai again in october and want to rent an apartment.we are planning on staying at the twin peaks on chang klan road. We inspected the complex when we were there in january. We were impressed with what we saw,but would appreciate any comments from anyone who has stayed there.

Steve r.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

steve ritchie said:


> We are coming to chiang mai again in october and want to rent an apartment.we are planning on staying at the twin peaks on chang klan road. We inspected the complex when we were there in january. We were impressed with what we saw,but would appreciate any comments from anyone who has stayed there.
> 
> Steve r.


Have the feeling you won't get so many replies on this, most expat inhabitants of the forum can't run to 5* apartment complexes. Or don't want to.

To stay vaguely on topic, the walls and windows look very nice from the outside.


----------

